# Estação meteorológica Hama EWS-700 - ajudem pf!



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 14:16)

Comprei esta estação a cerca de 1 mês e nunca tive algum problema, até este fim-de-semana. Tive de mudar as pilhas do aparelho exterior, mas agora a temperatura marca sempre 0.0ºC, e não sei o que fazer. É suposto isto acontecer? Tenho a certeza que não


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:12)

Ninguem? 

se não resolver isto, será a minha última vez a participar no fórum


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2009 às 22:17)

Skizzo disse:


> Comprei esta estação a cerca de 1 mês e nunca tive algum problema, até este fim-de-semana. Tive de mudar as pilhas do aparelho exterior, mas agora a temperatura marca sempre 0.0ºC, e não sei o que fazer. É suposto isto acontecer? Tenho a certeza que não



Já fizeste um reset a consola? que tipo de pilhas colocaste?  já fizeste reset ao sensor? precisamos de saber mais dados


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:35)

spiritmind disse:


> Já fizeste um reset a consola? que tipo de pilhas colocaste?  já fizeste reset ao sensor? precisamos de saber mais dados



O unico reset que existe é no aparelho que recebo a info. E fiz um reset deste. O aparelho exterior continua a marcar 0ºC. Ja mudei as pilhas duas vezes e continua na mesma. As pilhas são Daewoo. Não sei o que fazer.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

Skizzo disse:


> O unico reset que existe é no aparelho que recebo a info. E fiz um reset deste. O aparelho exterior continua a marcar 0ºC. Ja mudei as pilhas duas vezes e continua na mesma. As pilhas são Daewoo. Não sei o que fazer.



ve no sensor se por acaso nao tem um pequeno botão de reset dentro do compartimento das pilhas,  pelo menos o meu tem de uma estação idêntica a tua, caso não tenha mesmo reset lamento mas o sensor pode ter avariado ou por ter apanhado humidade  vê também os canais da consola pois geralmente elas têm 3 canais podes estar a ver no canal errado


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:45)

Boas

moras em que andar?

abraços


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

spiritmind disse:


> ve no sensor se por acaso nao tem um pequeno botão de reset dentro do compartimento das pilhas,  pelo menos o meu tem de uma estação idêntica a tua, caso não tenha mesmo reset lamento mas o sensor pode ter avariado ou por ter apanhado humidade  vê também os canais da consola pois geralmente elas têm 3 canais podes estar a ver no canal errado



Não tem mesmo. Estive a ler as instruções e o reset button é apenas no aparelho interior. Acho um pouco estranho ter avariado apenas quando ficou sem bateria, não faz sentido nenhum. O canal é o 1º, o único que utilizo. Enfim...


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:51)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> moras em que andar?
> 
> abraços



Oi. 2º/3º. O aparelho exterior está no 2º.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

Skizzo disse:


> Não tem mesmo. Estive a ler as instruções e o reset button é apenas no aparelho interior. Acho um pouco estranho ter avariado apenas quando ficou sem bateria, não faz sentido nenhum. O canal é o 1º, o único que utilizo. Enfim...



isso deve ter perdido a frequência vê no manual qual são os botões para fazer uma pesquisa da frequência


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 22:54)

Dá ideia que a quando do fim da bateria que a consola terá perdido a comunicação com o sensor. Talvez seja apenas isso. Que procedimentos fizeste a primeira vez quando compraste a estação para ela detectar o sensor?


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:56)

Boas

Então podes mandar pela janela   estou a brincar, tens de ver com calma qual o problema da estação, não te esqueças que todos os aparelhos têm 2 anos de garantia pode haver alguma avaria, que não seja possível reparar, aí tens de tentar caso o aparelho não tenha 2 anos com a factura ir onde o compraste e pedir a troca ou mesmo verem o que se passa.  

abraços


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Dá ideia que a quando do fim da bateria que a consola terá perdido a comunicação com o sensor. Talvez seja apenas isso. Que procedimentos fizeste a primeira vez quando compraste a estação para ela detectar o sensor?



Não fiz nada de especial. Meti as pilhas no sensor, que imediatamente leu a temperatura da sala onde estava, e depois foi descendo. Quando pus o aparelho na varanda, adaptou-se imediatamente à temperatura exterior. Comecei a ler as temperaturas passado umas 6 horas (de recomendação).


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

spiritmind disse:


> isso deve ter perdido a frequência vê no manual qual são os botões para fazer uma pesquisa da frequência



Mas não perdeu a comunicação. O aparelho interior lê os 0ºC que regista o aparelho exterior. Se houver um problema, é com esse sensor que parece que congelou nos 0ºC. Já tirei as pilhas várias vezes, carreguei no botão TX, mas nada. Fica nos 0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 23:05)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Então podes mandar pela janela   estou a brincar, tens de ver com calma qual o problema da estação, não te esqueças que todos os aparelhos têm 2 anos de garantia pode haver alguma avaria, que não seja possível reparar, aí tens de tentar caso o aparelho não tenha 2 anos com a factura ir onde o compraste e pedir a troca ou mesmo verem o que se passa.
> 
> abraços



Pois, se não conseguir vou tentar ir à loja. Já a factura, meu deus, encontrá-la vai ser dificil. Mas pode ser que eles consigam ajudar sem ter de trocar.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jun 2009 às 23:17)

boas tenta por um pouco de bala num pano e passar pelos contactos da estaçao onde colocas as pilhas,tenta tambem fazer reset a consola sem pilhas depois poem as pilhas na estaçao e nos sensores a serca de 1 metro carrega no botao TX um abraço e BOA SORTE


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 23:20)

Bala? desculpa não sei o que é isso.
Limpei o sensor, tirei as pilhas deste e do aparelho interior, fiz reset, voltei a por as pilhas. O sensor depois de carregar no TX lê 0ºC e faz a ligação com o aparelho interior que regista esses 0ºC.


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 23:41)

Skizzo disse:


> Mas não perdeu a comunicação. O aparelho interior lê os 0ºC que regista o aparelho exterior. Se houver um problema, é com esse sensor que parece que congelou nos 0ºC. Já tirei as pilhas várias vezes, carreguei no botão TX, mas nada. Fica nos 0ºC



Pois. O facto de mostrar zero é estranho, dá ideia que se fosse problema de transmissão ele colocaria traços --.-
Se calhar está o sensor avariado.

Os procedimentos para mudar de canal, etc, são estes, mas se calhar pouco ajudam, mas vê lá
























http://www.hama.at/webresources/drivers/manual/00075/00087671bda_300.pdf


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 23:45)

Deve ter avariado mesmo. Até porque os 0ºC só aparece depois de carregar no TX. Antes disso lê -1.888ºC e tem todos os sinaizinhos no ecrã, tipo erro, quase como se tivesse de preencher o ecrã o máximo possível (daí o 888). Ele transmitir para o aparelho interior transmite, mas parece que a leitura da temperatura deixou de funcionar. É rídiculo porque só tem um mês.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 23:55)

Encontrei o talão da compra, já fico mais descansado. Se não conseguirem arranjar têm de me dar outro. Não quero ser mais uma P.Rubras 

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda


----------



## ct2jzr (21 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Tenho uma estação destas à mais de um ano e gostaria de configurar a pressão atmosférica.

como sei qual a pressão atmosférica no Porto, em Santos Pousada?

e tenho uma duvida... a pressão atmosférica em casa é igual ao exterior?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 21:25)

Para saber a pressãoa tmosférica, pode-se controlar pelas estações do IM circundantes da sua área. E sim, a pressão em casa é igual à do exterior.


----------



## ct2jzr (21 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para saber a pressãoa tmosférica, pode-se controlar pelas estações do IM circundantes da sua área. E sim, a pressão em casa é igual à do exterior.



obrigado pela info


----------

